# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Remembering Old Dreams

## Citizen Erased

I seem to remember old dreams all the time at totally random times. I'll just be sitting thinking (usually about dreaming) and I'll suddenly remember the details of a dream I'd completly forgotten. This happens quite regularly and always with dreams that I haven't put in my dream journal. Does this happen to anyone else regularly? Do you think these memories can be trusted or is it possible that the mind is just creating them? The definatly seem to have that 'dream' X factor about them.

----------


## fly by night

How old are these dreams a few days,a month,a year?I know a great deal of people say that something in their wake life triggered a memory they had in a recent dream...You ever try to put a connection asto what triggered these old dream memorys? I personally don,t recall any dreams passed a few days old.

----------


## urFAVcookie

happened to me a couple times. something usually triggers it for me. like if i meet a friend that was in the dream.

----------


## nerve

I remember dreams from all the time. from years ago, months ago, days ago. all day...I remember different dreams.

----------


## fly by night

say you were sleeping 6 months ago..you woke up having no recollection of any dreams during the night at all...can you get recollection of that night today?.that,s what i was wondering

----------


## nerve

not sure. but I'm pretty sure all the dreams I've remembered I thought a little about when I woke up...but I really dont know.

----------


## Citizen Erased

> _Originally posted by fly by night_
> *say you were sleeping 6 months ago..you woke up having no recollection of any dreams during the night at all...can you get recollection of that night today?.that,s what i was wondering*



Yeah, that's kinda what's been happening to me. I've been remembering stuff completly randomly from months ago that I didn't remember at the time, it's such a weird sensation  ::?: . Ah well, it's all dream recall and if that jacks up my lucid dreams, I aint complainin

----------


## azwe_echo

Happens to me all the time...

The last occurrence was about 2 weeks ago. I woke up at 7AM (first awakening) and didn't remember anything...I was upset, of course. But when I went into the bathroom I looked at my hair and started twirling my bangs, brushing them aside/behind my ears, and just generally fiddling with it..nothing out of the ordinary. Suddenly, it hit me - I remembered a dream from the night before. The whole motif of that dream was hair significance. It was strange, but I remembered someone having a huge afro...

They're usually no more than 2 days old. Being the most recent occurrence, it's easier to remember what evoked what...the others are a little cloudy by now, but it does happen alot.

----------


## redneck

I remember dreams from decades ago when I was a child. I remember some of the images like it happened yesterday. When I was in elementery school, I would fall down a big hole in the ground all the way to the center of the earth. There I met the booger people. The were shaped like people, but were made out of boogers. They lived in the caves in the center of the earth. I also remember from elementery days the family driving in a car that was made from a set of playground monkey bars, going to see my aunt who in the dream was a witch and lived in a house that looked like the Munster's house. Sometimes these memories come back out of the clear blue. It's kinda fun recalling these dreams.

----------


## Ev

I remember old dreams all the time, they sort of float to the surface and if it's something interesting, I write it down. I dont know when i saw this dreams, but i know i saw them.

Lately I've been recalling a lot of dreams, and it somewhat bothers me - how come i had so many dreams i dont remember, and if i remember them now, where they were stored?...

----------


## Cold Fusion

Happens to me alot. I'll be working on some idea in my head when BOOM! This vivid memory of these year old dreams hits me. It's a very weird feeling.

----------


## phantasy

Nope doesn't happen to me.
What ever I forget stays forgotten...
But what I remember, I don't forget.
Savvy?

----------


## evangel

Saaaaaavy.

This happens to me all the time too. Sometimes it can be something really subtle like a certain smell, sound, or seeing an image (or sequence of images) that triggers a memory of a past dream.

----------


## pythagoras

I have questions for everyone who this is happening to.  I think I may have a good idea what's going on here.  By comparing notes we can zero in on the target.

This started happening to me.  It started happening, slow at first, then began to accelerate.  It reached a crescendo one evening.  I was relaxing, then BAM, literally thirty dreams just started flooding in.  It felt good in a way I didn't know you could feel good.  These dreams are from my entire life.  It is quite remarkable.  This is certainly not something that "just happens."

----------


## Chimpertainment

Reminds me of repressed memories in waking life. I used to have no memories of large portions of my younger life but through a few different means, ive been able to recover a lot of information. 
This seems to happen to me in dreams to. This is why dream journals are helpful resources because you can cross reference memories with recorded dreams. Otherwise, just try to flesh the dream out as much as possible; for me its just as plausible and acceptable to be a forgotten piece.

----------


## Frannie

Pythagoras, are you still around? I have recently had this experience as I was falling asleep. Images from old dreams suddenly started to run through my mind like a film. I was awake enough to think about what was happening and realize this was not a "normal" dream. What is your theory about this experience?

----------

